# Aufnahmeschwierigkeiten von Cartoons bzw. Animes



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2003)

Guten Abend.

Immer wenn ich einen Cartoon oder Anime aufzeichne, bekomme ich meist mittlere bis schlechte Resultate.
Gute Beispiele lassen sich folgenden Bildern entnehmen (die Aufnahmen stammen von einer DVD, weiss ja nicht ob das wichtig ist).

Bild 1 
Bild 2 

Kann mir jemand sagen wodurch diese "Effekte" entstehen und was es für Möglichkeiten es gibt z.B. durch Filter oder der gleichen diese wieder zu korregieren bzw. direkt bei der Aufnahme zu verhindern.

Ich habe mich schon ein wenig umgesehen z.B. AnimeDigital , aber selbst wenn ich meine Einstellungen deren Vorschlägen anpasse, ändert sich mein Resultat nicht. Vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner TV-Karte!? Ich habe eine Haupauge Win-TV Karte und zum Aufnehmen verwende ich VirtualDub..

Mein Rechner sonst:
Pentium 4
2 GHz
ca. 260 MB Arbeitsspeicher

Falls ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Informationen braucht, fragt einfach

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Mark (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Was Du dort siehst, sind zwei Fields.
Ein Fernsehbild PAL besteht aus 50 Halbbildern (Fields) bzw. 2 Halbbilder = ein Vollbild (Frame) pro Sekunde. Dabei besteht das erste Field aus den "ungeraden Zeilen", das zweite aus den "geraden Zeilen".
In diesem einen Bild stecken also zwei 1/50 Sekunden auseinanderliegende Zeitzustände. Bei kleinen Bewegungen (horizontale) verkleinert, bei  starken Bewegungen vergrößert sich somit der Effekt.
Die "zwei Bilder" können per Interpolation zu einem zusammengerechnet werden -> *Deinterlace*.


----------



## Bypass41 (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

am Computermonitor sieht so etwas immer sehr schrecklich aus. Ist das Zielmedium TV ist es egal, da TV-Geräte qualitativ minderwertiger sind als ein Computermonitor und das Bild korrekt aufbauen. Ist TV nicht dein Zielmedium, dann wurde dir schon geholfen.


----------



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2003)

Gut ich muss zugeben bzw. ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass dies hier von einer DVD aus den USA war, also NTSC, aber bei deutschen Animationsfilmen z.B. aus dem Fernsehen, Videos oder DVDs hab ich dieses Problem auch oft. Und das Deintelace funktioniert da leider auch nicht immer.
Bei den NTSC Aufnahmen funktioniert der Deinterlace nichtmal  ein wenig. Gibt es da noch eine andere möglichkeit. Die Aufnahem ist an sich ist ja ok, nur halt bei besonders schnellen Szenen hab ich das Problem mit diesem Nebeneffekt!

Aufgenommen habe ich mit 25 fps

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Mark (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

NTSC hat übrigens 30 Frames per Second (60 Fields), aber das isses nicht.

Das Problem ist glaube ich ein Inhaltliches: Du wirst nie, auch nicht durch Deinterlacen ein absolut perfektes Bild bekommen, da ja immer zwei Bilder, die 1/50 Sekunde auseinanderliegen verbunden / interpoliert werden.

Meist werden die Fields einfach übereinander geblendet:
VirtualDub: Filters / Deinterlace /  Blend Fields together :


----------



## Mark (26. Dezember 2003)

... andere Variante ist
VirtualDub: Filters / Dublicate Field 1(2).
Welche Variante Dir besser gefällt, mußt Du ausprobieren bzw. hängt davon ab, was Du weiter mit dem Material vorhast...


----------



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2003)

Die zweite Variante ist ganz interessant! 
Die erste benutze ich sonst immer, aber wie gesagt hatte das nichts gebracht.

Mit den Frames hab ich rumexperimentiert. Die Aufnahme aus der das Bild auch ist, war mit 25, aber ich hatte es auch mit 30 fps versucht, aber wie du schon erkannt hast, ist das egal, klappt beides nicht! 

Weiss sonst noch jemand grundsätzliche Tips die man vielleicht beachten sollte bei Cartoons und Animes Aufnahmen. So könnte ein weiterer Thread von mir vielleicht verhindert werden! 

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Mark (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

@"grundsätzliche Tipps": da müsstest Du, glaube ich, Dein Zielmedium genauer definieren. Denn wenn Dein Material später wieder zum Medium Fernseher soll (z.B. einfacher Schnitt und wieder rausspielen), dann würde ich unbedingt die Fields behalten. Magst Du Standbilder, dann ist wahrscheinlich Variante zwei bei Comics die schönere.
Videos am Rechner haben, wie Bypass41 schon schrieb, keine Fields. Der Rechner hat ja noch nichteinmal unbedingt 25 Frames per Second...
Naja, Du siehst, und und und 
Was hast Du also vor damit?


----------



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2003)

Stimmt sorry, die Frage wurde ja eben schon gestellt, aber hatte ich vergessen.

Ich möchte die Folgen nur auf PC abspielen/anschauen. 

cu


----------



## kasper (26. Dezember 2003)

@restfulsilence
Mit welcher Auflösung nimmst  du auf ?
Wie sind deine Filterkombinationen? (Die Reihenfolge ist  sehr wichtig)


----------



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2003)

Also die Auflösung ist:

352x288 (wenns größer ist fängt es an zu flimmern, das hab ich schon rausgefunden )
Filter benutze ich eigentlich nur "Deinterlace" (Blend Fields together)

cu

P.S.: Wie größ die Auflösung max. sein kann, ist doch von der TV Karte abhängig, oder?


----------



## kasper (26. Dezember 2003)

Bei 352x288 gibt es keine Fields, weil 288 genau die hälfte von 576 ist. Da werden die Field automatisch zusammengelegt. Wenn bei dir trotzdem Fields vorhanden sind, hast du bei der Aufnahme etwas Falsch eingestellt.

Ich selbst habe schon über 1000 Animeserien-Folgen Aufgenommen und gefiltert. Dabei nehme ich immer in 768x576 auf , und filtere und resize es in meine gewünschte grösse.

Für bestimmte TV-Karten gibt es Alternativtreiber, die deutlich besser sind.
http://btwincap.sourceforge.net


----------



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2003)

Z.B. wenn ich 480x640 und höher aufnehme, habe ich diesen effekt nur, da kann ich auch nicht mit Deinterlace dran machen. 
Liegt wohl an meiner Karte. 

@kasper
Was hast du für eine TV-Karte? Hab diese nämlich schon ziemlich lange und ist daher wohl auch nicht mehr so auf dem neuesten Stand und wollte mir deshalb sowieso mal eine neue holen.

cu


----------



## kasper (26. Dezember 2003)

Nimm lieber mit 768x576 auf , und resize es auf  640x480. Das Bild wird schärfer sein, als wenn man es direkt mit 640x480 aufnimmt. Der Deinterlacer wird dann auch keine Probleme machen.

Ich habe eine Hauppauge WinTV. Es ist mindestens 5-6 Jahre alt

Hier ist ein Beispiel für eine Filterkombination. Die Reihenfolge ist sehr wichtig, sonst hast du wieder das Problem mit den Fields oder so.


Aufnahme:

    * 768x576 @ 25fps YUY2
    * Video-Compression: MJPEG 19 (Statt MJPEG kann man auch alles mit huffyuv machen)
    * Sound-Compression: 48kHz PCM
    * Noise reduction: Enable


Filterung:

    * deinterlace (mode: blend)
    * null transform ? Cropping
    * resize (lanczos3) ? 640x480
    * temporal smoother (3)
    * 2d cleaner optimized (0.9) (normal, thr 5, area 5x5)
    * warp sharp (depth: 32, blur 2x)


----------



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2003)

Also was ich max. an Auflösung wählen kann ist 640x480, größer macht er nicht mit, da bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung.

Bei den Filtern finde ich zwar "null transform", aber nichts mit "null transform ? Cropping", ebensowenig "2d cleaner optimized (0.9) (normal, thr 5, area 5x5)" und " warp sharp (depth: 32, blur 2x)". 

Müssten die dabei sein, oder muss man die seperat "installieren"

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## kasper (27. Dezember 2003)

"2d cleaner" und "warp sharp" sind externe Filter. Einfach runterladen und ins plugins-Verzeichnis von VirtualDub reintun. http://neuron2.net/

Der Filter "null transform" hat eigentlich keinerlei Funktion. Ich ich es nur hinzugefügt, um es bildlich zu zeigen, wo man croppen musst. Die "Cropping" Funktion kann man nämlich auch an jeden anderen beliebigen Filter anwenden. Cropping wird vor den ausgewählten Filter ausgeführt. Siehe Anhang. Dort habe ich Cropping  auf den "resize"-Filter angewendet. Es wird also zwischen "deinterlace" und "resize" gecroppt.  Ich empfehle dir erstmal Cropping auf  "null transform" anzwenden, damit du nicht durcheinander kommst.

@max. Auflösung
Ich kann zwar nicht Hellsehen, was für eine TV-Karte du hast, aber falls du eine mit Bt8x8 Chip hast , kannst du mit einen Alternativ-Treiber in 768x576 aufnehmen. Schau doch dazu einfach mal in den Forum von AnimeDigital. Da sind sehr viele Beiträge zu diesen Problem.


----------



## restfulsilence (27. Dezember 2003)

Also bis hierher schonmal vielen Dank (muss mal sein )

Also folgender Filter:

warp sharp (depth: 32, blur 2x)

sieht bei mir so aus:

warp sharp (depth: 32)

Diese "Blur 2x" einstellung, finde ich irgendwie nicht und ich hab den Filter von der Seite runtergeladen wo du mir gesagt hast: Genauer gesagt:
http://neuron2.net/other.html (3. von oben)

Das mit der Bildgröße scheint sich erledigt zu haben. Ich kann wohl nur im NTSC aufnahmemodus nicht 768x576 verwenden. Dort geht es max. bis 640x480, aber wenn ich in PAL aufnehme geht es!

Übrigends wofür ist dieses Cropping eigentlich gut. Ich weiss gar nicht was diese Einstellung bewirken soll!?

Hier mal das erste zwischenergebnis:
Setting 
Vorher 
Nachher 

cu


----------



## kasper (27. Dezember 2003)

Mit Cropping kann man die störenden Ränder an den Seiten (auch oben und unten) wegschneiden.

Hier ist ein Ausschnitt aus einen AVI, das ich mit der oben genanten Filterkombination berechnet habe: 1p.avi  (DivX)

Und hier ist noch ein Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich, das ich vor einiger Zeit gemacht habe:
Vorher 
Nachher


----------



## restfulsilence (27. Dezember 2003)

Hmm komisch. Bei dir sieht das ja alles recht ok ist, obwohl bei dir auch dieser eine Effekt ist. Weiss nicht wie man den Nennt, aber halt das man manchmal die Bewegungen mehrfach sieht (Hab gerade kein Bild zur Hand).

Übrigends die Filter-Einstellungen kann man doch Speichern, oder? Könntest du mir diese mal schicken, oder hier hochladen?
Oder könntest du mir erklären wie das mit dem "warp sharp (depth: 32, blur 2x)
" funktioniert, weil wie gesagt bekomme ich das "blur 2x" nicht hin!? 

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## kasper (27. Dezember 2003)

Du meinst bestimmt Geisterbilder. Sie entstehen durch die unsaubere NTSC -> PAL Wandlung der Sender. Hätten sie statt ihrer Methode einen Speedup gemacht, gäbe es keinen Geisterbilder. Erklärung zu Speedup findest du bei AnimeDigital.

Die Seite scheint eine ältere Version von warp sharp zu haben.


----------



## restfulsilence (27. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht eine ziemlich dumme Frage, aber muss ich die Filter schon bei der Aufnahme verwenden, oder erst bei der Nachbearbeitung!?

Und wieviele kbps verwendest du bei DivX?

danke im voraus

cu

P.S.: Hab dir ne PN geschickt!


----------



## kasper (27. Dezember 2003)

Nach der Aufnahme.  Das einzige was man während der Aufnahme noch aktivieren kann, ist "noise reduction", aber nur mit einer minimalen Einstellung. max 5-10 Skaleneinheiten. Sonst bekommt man Nachzieheffekte.

Ich habe keine feste Bitrate bei DivX.  Ich nehme meistens 1pass Quality- Based, weil mir die grösse egal ist.  Wenn aber eine bestimmte Dateigrösse rauskommen soll, verwende ich einen Bitraterechner und DivX 2pass.



Ein gutes Beispiel für SpeedUp ist Prinzessin Mononoke auf RTL2. Das Bild ist progressiv (Vollbild), und es gibt kein Geisterbilder. Leider wird das SpeedUp Verfahren bei Animes in deutschen TV sehr selten anwendet. So gut wie alle Animes werden mit der anderen Methode umgwandelt, so dass Fields und Geisterbilder entstehen.


----------



## restfulsilence (27. Dezember 2003)

Aber warum hab ich dann auch Probleme wenn ich von einer NTSC DVD direkt aufnehme. Da erscheinen ja auch die Geisterbilder und wenn ich es nicht ganz falsch verstanden habe, dürfte das dann doch nicht passieren, oder?

cu


----------



## kasper (27. Dezember 2003)

Falls es eine US DVD ist , gibt es sicherlich auch eine Umwandlung auf 29,.. Bilder pro Sekunde. Japanische Animes haben nämlich eine Framerate von 23,9..Bilder pro Sekunde. Deshalb wird ein  Anime bei SpeedUp auf Pal auch um  4% schneller.


----------



## restfulsilence (28. Dezember 2003)

ok, danke für alles.
Werde mich auch noch etwas bei Anime Digital umsehen, weil die sind ja auch noch etwas spezialisierter. Das Forum dort hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nie gesehen bevor du mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast! 

cu


----------

